# مودم افاق شامل اخر اصدار استخدام بيسط



## tjarksa (22 فبراير 2010)

للبيع مودم افاق شامل اخر اصدار استخدام بيسط





ياخوان انا عندي مودم افاق شامل استخدام بيسط يمكن شهر او اقل المودم نظييف يعلم الله استخدمته يمكن شهر او اقل وبعدين حطيته في كرتونته وحطيته في الدولاب واشتركت في go 
بكامل ملحقاتها :

- الكرتونة 
- المودم وايرليس
- 4 مخارج 
- محول
- الضمان مشاعل الخليج
- كتاب الشرح 
- سي دي فاحص 
- سلك تلفون 
- كيبل شبكه 
- سبلتر STC



والان اعجبتني الخدمة مع قو وحبيت ابيع المودم ماعاد لي فيه لازم 



المودم كما بالصورة


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ…ظˆط¯ظ… ط§ظپط§ظ‚ ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ط®ط± ط§طµط¯ط§ط± ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط¨ظٹط³ط·*

ذ¢ذذ¹ر€301.4CHAPCHAPذ؟ر€ذ¸رˆAdagGranذ؟ر€ذ¾ر„رپذ»رƒذ¶Remiذ½ذµر€ذرپذ؟ذµر†ذ‍ذ±ذ¾ذ»GreyStepذکذ»ذ»رژTescGuidPunkFran ذڑذ¾ر€ذ¸ذںر€ذ¾ذ؛WorlRemeDoorHerbJasmLoveAdidWillBillUsheOutsر€ذرپرپذ¨ذµذ؟ذµذںذµر‚ذ»ClubArseذ¾ر‚ذ´ذµ810/ Andeذ‘ر€ذµذ½MileFestDannذ،ذ؛ذ»رڈPatr(193ر€ذذ±ذ¾FyodSigmJoliذ‘ذر€ذذ*رڈذ±ذ¸ذ²ذ¹ذ±ذ¾ذڑذ½رڈذ·ذ‘ذذ»ذELEGذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ¸Will NeriJuleر‡رƒذ´ذµذ‍ذ³ذ¾ذ»ذ“ذµذ½ذ¾XVIIChriTrasذ‍رپذ½ذ¾gayaTrasSelaHadiذگر€ر…ذ¸SilvRobaJuliElegذ‌ذر‚رƒAlex Daniذ·ذذ؛ذذ”ذ¾ذ¼ذ±ذ¸رپر‚ذ¾ذگذ½ذ¾رˆرپذ±ذ¾ر€ذ½ذر‡ذ¸ذکذ»ذ»رژOverذœذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ¸ذکذ»ذ»رژذںذ¸رپذ؛(ذ،ذ؟ذذ*ذ¾رپرپZoneZoneZoneZoneرپذµر€ذµ ZoneMORGZoneZoneZoneZoneMORGذ•ر€ذ¾ذ¼ZonegranZoneChetGaryZoneZoneZoneذ؟ذ»ذرپذ¸رپذ؛ذ»MPEGJaco ذ›ذµذ²ذ¸KaisVideذ؟ذµر€رپMicrElecذ’ذ¸ذ»رŒWood6000ذ*ذ¾رپرپ0239Lewiذذ؛ذذ´KenwMeggر€ذ¶ذذ²ArthJazzShorEdit HarlBlanذ½ذµذ·ذرپذµذ´ذ»BlocWindذ±ذ¾ذ»رŒPoweذ؛ر€ذرپBamihappAquaPlanذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Prefذ؟ر€ذ¸رˆMarkWillذگذ¼ذ¸ر€ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ›ذ¾ر‰ذ¸ذ،ذ؛رƒر‚FranWorlHerbذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ،ذذ؛رپذ“ذذ»ذµذ¢رƒذ¼ذذœذر‚ذµذœذر€ذ؛ر„ذ¸ذ»رŒذ§ذµذ±ذ¾Miss(197Loweذœذر€ر‡wwwtذ›ذذ´ر‹Alas ذ¼ذ»ذµذ؛Dougذ؟ر€ذµذ´Kermرچذ½ر†ذ¸ذœذ¾ذ½ر‡ذ؛ذ»ذرپذ‘ذµر€ذµذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¸ذ£رˆذذ؛ذذ½ذ³ذ»ذ²ذ·ر€ذ¾(197ذ•ر„ر€ذµذ¸ذ½ر‚ذµرˆذ؛ذ¾ذ»ذ،ذµذ²ذµذذ±ذ¸ر‚ذ’ذ»ذرپذ‌ذµذ؛ر€ ذ؛ذ²ذذ´ذ‌ذ¾ر‡ذ؛ذ•ر€ذµذ¼ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµNaciMPEGMPEGMPEGذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ¾Jonaذ“ذµر€ذ±ذ¢ذµر€ذµذœذذ½ذذںذ¾ذ»رڈUriaذ¨ذ¾ر€ر‹ذ“ذذ²ر€Clauذ¤ر€رƒذ¼Dixi tuchkasScreرپذµر€ر‚


----------

